# [DF] Tournament Of Terror - Urban Terror



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

*[DF] Tournament Of Terror - Urban Terror*

A am thinking of having a DF Tournament of Terror where the will be a cup (just like world cup ,not real cup, play for fun) as an award to 1st,2nd and 3rd Winner...

Here are the rules:-
1. Total there will be 3 round held between the rivals (one-one round will be hosted by each rival and third round by any other player)
2. There will be a *Team Survivor *match *1 vs 1 *and the player scoring *10 *points first will win the round.
3. Each player will have 2 matches and he can only go to next level if he wins 1 match and in next match he should perform good (must win 1 match and in next match 2 match he should give a good competition ) competition with the rival.
4. No Cheating,Hacking and other stuff..If u are found by that you are out of tournament,no sorry or stuff like that.
5. I will update this rule when i think that this should be given in rule.


*Registration Open..!!
Register Process:- Just post here that u want to play in DF Tournament Of Terror and u r registered 
Registration Last Date:- 8/3/2009

*After that we will create a match list (who vs who)...

Here are the players who had registered for the tournamet:-
*
1. [DF]KrazzyWarrior* (Krazzy Warrior)
*2. [DF]CountFragula *(Joker)*
3. [-DeR-*]Medic_Hog *(hari_sankar_r)*
4. [DF]bassam904 *(basssam904)
*5. [DF]Viper *(Ecstasy)
*6. [DF]Toofan* (toofan)
*7. [-DeR-*]Pain *(pain)

---------------------------------------------

Thats all folks!! Register fast


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2009)

lolz


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey gagan dont joke buddy...I am serious....Are u registering..???


----------



## Joker (Mar 7, 2009)

i will participate & 1st match = u vs me. end of nub tournament.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

Joker said:


> i will participate & 1st match = u vs me. end of nub tournament.



Its not that u will say u vs me and it will...I think all member of DF clan will play so it is not a tournament between just us...its not that if i m out of tournament then tournament will close..it will still go with other members...*And I agree that u and Bullet are still better than me...

So r u registering ???
*

and stop saying me noob...Am i so...ask gagan and other dude...You play good so what u will say all other noob


----------



## hsr (Mar 7, 2009)

^^ lol nub hehe


----------



## skippednote (Mar 7, 2009)

Add me too.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

*Registered User List Updated*


----------



## hsr (Mar 7, 2009)

REMOVE THE DF FROM MEDIC_HOG i am independent of DF but dedicated to DeR


----------



## Joker (Mar 7, 2009)

bull not playing. i asked him. remove him.

my name is CountFragula not CounterFragula.



hari_sanker_r said:


> i am independent of DF but dedicated to DeR


is DeR a clan?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

yup Der is a clan.....countfragula name updated...toofan and others register fast...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 7, 2009)

> Registration Last Date:- 5/7/2009



WTF is this???


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm not interested in the competition. Remove my name.


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> WTF is this???


lolz


----------



## hsr (Mar 7, 2009)

~sniped~~rep--~


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> I'm not interested in the competition. Remove my name.



Gagan plz be there....plz....



Kl@w-24 said:


> WTF is this???



Lol   Are u registering....



hari_sanker_r said:


> i am a bloody hacker, i suck then why the hell should i enter the competition?
> 
> remove me ban me if that suffice your happiness



Buddy be there...Do u know something *Hackers are the most n00b player in world..If u dont hack and have ratio of 1:5 and a person hack and have a ratio of 10:1 then 1:5 ratio person is better player than that 10:1 player..

Abhi bhi time hai..sudhar gao...
*


----------



## hullap (Mar 7, 2009)

hahaha


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 7, 2009)

krazzy wtf is this???
YOU ARE NOT THE OWNER OF THE DF CLAN SO YOU JUST CAN'T START A TOURNEY WITH YOUR RULES AND REGULATIONS

I am not inteested in the Tournament. THANK YOU.


Plz post the info in the Urban Terror Thread!!!

MODS plz delete/lock this thread


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2009)

Urban Terror - where n00bs meet reality.........hahahahaha


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 7, 2009)

> sudhar gao


WTF IS THIS?
IT SHOULD BE SUDHAR JAO!!!!


----------



## Davidboon (Mar 7, 2009)

@krazzy dont u have any other work rather than playing 1 vs 1 matches ?


----------



## hsr (Mar 7, 2009)

~sniped~~rep--~


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> krazzy wtf is this???
> YOU ARE NOT THE OWNER OF THE DF CLAN SO YOU JUST CAN'T START A TOURNEY WITH YOUR RULES AND REGULATIONS
> 
> I am not inteested in the Tournament. THANK YOU.
> ...



Oy!! So ready for 1 vs 1 3rd round...and guys u r not join this tournament..very bad..it will be fun..



Davidboon said:


> @krazzy dont u have any other work rather than playing 1 vs 1 matches ?



no dude...My exams are over 1-2 days before..and i m free...



hari_sanker_r said:


> krazzy, i dont have to make you happy coz i aint gonna marry you kid.
> besides, i dont freak out like you everyone knows i hack and i dont have a problem with it.
> but hackers are not noobs they just do it for fun. i may be bad at playing but remember, u are not the best.
> you are just a kid freaked up by a game, when you come to the real world im sure that you will find the biggest tomb and lie there.
> and one more thing, i hate to lie so *You Suck*



U noob..I beat u...go ask countfragula and gagan who is better u big tttttttttttttttttt



gagandeep said:


> Urban Terror - where n00bs meet reality.........hahahahaha



ROFL


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 7, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> krazzy, i dont have to make you happy coz i aint gonna marry you kid.
> besides, i dont freak out like you everyone knows i hack and i dont have a problem with it.
> but hackers are not noobs they just do it for fun. i may be bad at playing but remember, u are not the best.
> you are just a kid freaked up by a game, when you come to the real world im sure that you will find the biggest tomb and lie there.
> and one more thing, i hate to lie so *You Suck*



Hari is 100% right Krazzy
Hackers are not noobs. they just play with hacks for fun.

Even Gagan and even you must have experimented with hacks at some point of life
EVERYONE DOES.................


AND URBAN TERROR IS JUST A GAME NOT YOUR LIFE SO PLZ STOP ACCUSING OTHERS AND PLAY ON

Have you ever met Gagan in real life? I think you have not, but still you trust him. Don't You??
Learn to trust Hari too.........HE IS SO OPEN ABT HACKS

HE NEVER SAYS HE NEVER HACKS. HE ADMITS HE USES HACKS.

So Start Trusting him


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

LOL CrazyKiller.... Hari admits he hacks ..He is a biggest noob...*Go ask Gagan and Countfragula that hari is noob..* I will never trust upon hari though we will be friend 

And r u hosting for next 2 round dude....

My exams are over and u guys are making me more tensed....Host buddy for 0 ping and i will come to kill u....



hari_sanker_r said:


> i hate to lie so *You Suck*



O really!!! I beated u in 1 vs 1 challenge...is that so...*Even CrazyKiller is very good player he is very good and i think he is much much better than u..

And will u shut your mouth or i have to open my mouth with bad words..

U noob.....Urban Terror - Where n00b(hari) meets Reality..
*


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 7, 2009)

I just beat Krazzy 10-3 and he started making lame excuses like:-
->My brother Playing
->Got to eat

I asked him age of his brother, said it was 7 and studied in Fifth Standard



Imagine a 7 year old child studying in 5th Standard!!!!!!!!
He needs to be admitted at the time of birth........................

Then the age changed to 12 and class to Fifth..........
He need to fail thrice in Fifth to remain in 5th Standard (AGE 12)

My sis is 12 and studies in 7th Krazzy.....


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> *Go ask Gagan and Countfragula that hari is noob..*


hmmmm? When did I call anyone n00b?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2009)

Add me. Abtom


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2009)

STFU all. STFU.......

Stop fighting like kids.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 7, 2009)

^ ^ ^ +1


----------



## Faun (Mar 7, 2009)

This is gonna be pure awesome ! I will be spectator and see if anyone cheats


----------



## hsr (Mar 7, 2009)

~sniped~~rep--~


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

^^ LOL..ROFL...Hari is really funny  molecule lol  college lol


----------



## hsr (Mar 7, 2009)

~sniped~~rep--~


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 7, 2009)

Okay I'm in. 

What's the prize? and one more important thing, what about the timings, i mean can everyone be free on one time? That's going to be tough.


----------



## toofan (Mar 7, 2009)

Me too . LOL


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

Good I will update the list 2morrow....


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm not playing, remove me though.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 8, 2009)

krazzy whats ur age???...i wonder y all u guys r fighting for such a stupid game, which anybody can play....


----------



## Pain (Mar 8, 2009)

do u need to be DF to compete, if not BRING IT ON!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 8, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> krazzy whats ur age???...i wonder y all u guys r fighting for such a stupid game, which anybody can play....



Its 15...I am kid and i will remain kid because games are for kid... lol



gagandeep said:


> I'm not playing, remove me though.



I was just willing to see *CountFragula vs Bullet500..

Ok if u think then i will remove for sure..
*



Pain said:


> do u need to be DF to compete, if not BRING IT ON!



no dude...So u registered..cool.. sad news for me as u r good in urt.

Pain can u just post ur name i mean..

[der]Pain or what ???


----------



## Pain (Mar 8, 2009)

Im just PaiN now im out of der i got sick of it, plus the lack of any admin and some other (not all) members being idiots


----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Its 15...I am kid and i will remain kid because games are for kid... lol


I'm also 15 and Fragula is 13.  We don't fight.


----------



## hsr (Mar 8, 2009)

^^  maybe wid GF's ??


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 8, 2009)

Gagan dont have GF  and I think a 13 year kid (Fragula) too wont have GF..

BUT I HAVE MY OWN GIRLFRIEND...I JUST LOVE HER..


----------



## hsr (Mar 8, 2009)

it is [-Der-*] in case u did'nt know  (and i don't want you to admit it)
and i aint playin in teh tournament coz i hav egsams !!


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 8, 2009)

I wanna play downloading the game now


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 8, 2009)

stfu hari

@pc_game_lover
donwload the game..it just rocks..



gagandeep said:


> *www.funnyforumpics.com/forums/this-thread-sucks/4/image002LieonBACK.jpg



ROFL


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 8, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> BUT I HAVE MY OWN GIRLFRIEND...I JUST LOVE HER..



My Own ... Ur priced possession ?

BTW count me in too


----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2009)

*www.funnyforumpics.com/forums/this-thread-sucks/4/image002LieonBACK.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 8, 2009)

^^ dude...second time why??


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 8, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> stfu hari
> 
> @pc_game_lover
> donwload the game..it just rocks..
> ...


ya so bro am i in


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2009)

Why are girlfriends and kittens flying around? Tired of fragging?
Stick to the topic or GTFO. 
Now gagan would jump in and ask me to STFU.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Now gagan would jump in and ask me to STFU.


Abbey tere saath toh mai mazzaak karta hun


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2009)

^^
I rocks


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 8, 2009)

ok then...i'll give a try...let me in too!!!


----------



## mrintech (Mar 8, 2009)

*Whats going on here?*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 8, 2009)

Someone please summarize WTF is going on?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 8, 2009)

^^ Aged person who ought they are not kid are sh!tting together like kid..


----------



## mrintech (Mar 8, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^ Aged person who ought they are not kid are sh!tting together like kid..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 8, 2009)

^^ Not for u kid..leave the thread.. lol


----------



## mrintech (Mar 8, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^ Not for u kid..leave the thread.. lol


I am a 21 Year Old Kid


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 8, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^ Aged person who ought they are not kid are sh!tting together like kid..



STFU.


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 8, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^ Aged person who ought they are not kid are sh!tting together like kid..


err.... what?


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 8, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^ Not for u kid..leave the thread.. lol


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 8, 2009)

Will u all shut ur mouth and look after the thread and can plz stop spamming the thread...


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 8, 2009)

Lol kal tak toh sab kuch thik tha idhar, ab kya hua?


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 8, 2009)

^^yeh barsoo ki ladai chalti aa rahi hai - LOLz


BTW-
I installed the game today, gonna play it and see. I'm willing to participate.

" Please get me registered too"
 ID - (DF)NewWorld


----------



## Pain (Mar 8, 2009)

mrintech this thread is supposed to be more or a less an application area for people willing to participate in a fun tournament on a UrT server, but the im-maturity of the other players is starting to show more and more as you go hehe


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2009)

I rocks


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 8, 2009)

imma play.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2009)

So anybody playing? 
:I rocks:


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 8, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I rocks


If we look at your siggy, yeah


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2009)

^^
Arrey I'm copying 'someone' on the forum I rocks!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 8, 2009)

LOL!!


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 9, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> Arrey I'm copying 'someone' on the forum I rocks!



LOL


----------



## toofan (Mar 10, 2009)

When will the competition begin.


----------



## hsr (Mar 10, 2009)

err.. what competition?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2009)

loluwut?


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2009)

Pain said:


> mrintech this thread is supposed to be more or a less an application area for people willing to participate in a fun tournament on a UrT server, but the im-maturity of the other players is starting to show more and more as you go hehe


Very well said.


----------



## hsr (Mar 10, 2009)

lower your ping by using open dns (*www(dot)opendns(dot)com*)
BSNL dns lags !


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> lower your ping by using open dns (*www(dot)opendns(dot)com*)
> BSNL dns lags !


lol?
Switching to a faster DNS just reduces the domain resolving time.
After the domian is resolved, data is sent between the 2 IP addresses and the ping time can only be reduced by the routing of the ISP.


----------



## hsr (Mar 10, 2009)

^^ but i almost got a 100 reduced when switched over to opendns !

i.e. initially i got 38x as ping in japan's #1 and when switched to opendns, 24x

[DF]Fishface was there at both times


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 10, 2009)

Don't sign me up, sorry, but I won't be able to play during day time, so I think I won't be able to participate.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 11, 2009)

toofan said:


> When will the competition begin.



I got the 1on1 syndrome from some RSA Kids and now i m bored...I spread the syndrome just like a HIV and now I m cured by Gagan...

U guys can urself decide on which day who vs who and i will surely come to spec there...Is that ok...sorry guys...


----------



## hsr (Mar 11, 2009)

^^ OMG finally the kid admits


----------



## toofan (Mar 11, 2009)

I knew it already, I as just waiting that how far you can go, its easy to say then do it rather. And this is totally not your stuff to arrange such events. Your personality is not like such. and now making excuses(adding gagan to ur excuse) will not save U from the criticism U r getting.

You should take inspiration form Gagan and other friends who are of same age as you but behave much maturely here.

Its not intended to hurt you but as your friend, its necessary.


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2009)

Guise when is the toornamant ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 11, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Toornamant cansulld!


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 11, 2009)

^^ Waat.?I had already brought out some poopcarns.!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 11, 2009)

koi host kar raha hai?


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2009)

Any progress?


----------



## toofan (Mar 16, 2009)

RSA Kab re launch hoga???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 16, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Any progress?


Nil.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 26, 2009)

RSA hamesha ke liye Band ho gaya!!!!!
Uski Jage COD4 Ka server hai!

I think kougom's ga* .


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 26, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> I think kougom's ga* .


He continued hosting the server just because many were playing there. He never came to play there himself. He had to bear the costs himself. You never payed him for the server, so you have no right to demand it. Call yourself that if you wish.


----------



## hullap (Mar 28, 2009)

and hes married.


----------



## toofan (Mar 29, 2009)

Yaar RSA band kyou kiya aour ab usme COD4 chalana kahan ka tuk hai.


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2009)

He would have closed it back in October but it used to be so busy, thats why he didn't.
And funds ard NOT unlimited for him. 

He plays CoD4 now, so he has full right to start a CoD4 server and it is his money.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 29, 2009)

Urt is teh sukk!
Imma play GTA IV online now!


----------

